# John Letters T8 Lofts



## spawn_ukuk (May 29, 2012)

Can any tell me the lofts for these clubs
Cheers


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2012)

Had a look on website and lofts aren't listed for irons think 3 hybrid is 17*


----------



## Shiny (May 29, 2012)

I started out with the T8+ clubs and asked in Direct Golf, they didn't know so I emailed John Letters who never replied so I guess they didn't know either.  Good luck finding out.


----------



## markmoore (May 31, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Can any tell me the lofts for these clubs
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Morning!

Sorry for the late response but only just picked up on your question. 

I've been in touch with John Letters for you and the lofts they have provided me are as follows:-

3 - 21
4 - 24
5 - 27
6 - 30
7 - 34
8 - 38
9 - 42
PW - 46
SW - 56

Hope this helps

Cheers Mark


----------



## thecraw (May 31, 2012)

I was looking at these the other day and they really are stunning looking bats in my opinion however they are pitching against forged offerings from Mizuno, Titleist, Callaway, etc etc which has them on the back foot straight away however if your not a gear snob they are very very nice looking!


http://www.johnletters.com/golf_product/?pid=154


----------



## patricks148 (May 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I was looking at these the other day and they really are stunning looking bats in my opinion however they are pitching against forged offerings from Mizuno, Titleist, Callaway, etc etc which has them on the back foot straight away however if your not a gear snob they are very very nice looking!


http://www.johnletters.com/golf_product/?pid=154

Click to expand...

You were looking at the wrong clubs then, he's on about the t8 which is a hybrid .


----------



## DCB (May 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I was looking at these the other day and they really are stunning looking bats in my opinion however they are pitching against forged offerings from Mizuno, Titleist, Callaway, etc etc which has them on the back foot straight away however if your not a gear snob they are very very nice looking!


http://www.johnletters.com/golf_product/?pid=154

Click to expand...

Had a hit with these at the Golf Show a couple of months back. they were very nice indeed. A nice uncluttered club, which sort of reminded me of the Maxfli Revolution Black Dot model in both looks and feel. They are definitely a step in the right direction for Letters, maybe even taking them back to the days when so many seemed to play John Letters clubs. As the craw says, if you're not a gear snob, these really are worth a look and a try.

Cant do any harm with Peter McCalla being their top fitting guy up at St Andrews. He used to sell some lovely looking woods he made when he was the Pro over at Brodick. Works of art they were.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (May 31, 2012)

Thanks alot


----------



## thecraw (May 31, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			You were looking at the wrong clubs then, he's on about the t8 which is a hybrid .
		
Click to expand...


I feckin well know that, I was just pointing out that JL are back making very decent clubs again!


----------



## patricks148 (May 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I feckin well know that, I was just pointing out that JL are back making very decent clubs again!
		
Click to expand...

Apology excepted


----------



## noble78 (Jun 3, 2012)

They are pretty good irons for the beginner, these were my first set of clubs and only sold them coz i got fitted with some pings. The hybrids are really easy to hit, easier than the G20


----------



## Shiny (Jun 3, 2012)

I started on the T8's and have now given them to the Missus to learn.  I loved the hybrids though and have still not hit an easier hybrid and still pop them in the bag from time to time if I am not playing well.


----------

